# ich möchte mein Deutsch verbessern



## Little_Little

Könnten Sie bitte mir mit diesem Text helfen? Ich habe es geschrieben aber ich bin Sicher dass es fehler hat! Danke!

"
Hallo!
Ich bin eine Mädchen die jetzt in Stuttgart wohnt. Ich komme aus Barcelona und ich möchte 
mein Deutsch verbessern! Ich kann dir mit deinem Spanisch oder Katalanisch helfen! Wenn 
du Lust mir zu treffen hast, schrieb mir ein e-mail bitte!"


----------



## Jana337

Einige Hinweise:
Überprüfe das Genus bei Mädchen und E-mail.
Wie bildet man den Imperativ von schreiben?
Welchen Fall braucht man mit "treffen"? Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten - treffen, sich treffen mit.
Die Bindung "zu + Infinitiv" wird in der Regel aus dem Satz ausgeklammert.
Vor Relativsätzen braucht man ein Komma.


----------



## gabrigabri

Little_Little said:


> Könnten Sie bitte mir mit diesem Text helfen? Ich habe es geschrieben aber ich bin Sicher dass es fehler hat! Danke!
> 
> "
> Hallo!
> Ich bin eine Mädchen, die jetzt in Stuttgart wohnt. Ich komme aus Barcelona und ich möchte
> mein Deutsch verbessern! Ich kann dir mit/bei? deinem Spanischen oder Katalanischen helfen! Wenn
> du Lust mich zu treffen hast, schreib mir bitte eine e-mail bitte!"


 
Ola!

Ich versuch's!!

Sorry Jana, cancello??


----------



## Little_Little

Danke!
Jana337, ich habe nicht verstanden was du über "zu + Infinitiv" gesagt hast... Mein Deutsch ist noch sehr schlecht und ich kann nicht viel verstehen...

Ich finde gabrigabri Versuch besser als mein, es ist, oder?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Little_Little

Aber... Mädchen und e-mail sind Neutrum, oder?


----------



## Jana337

Little_Little said:


> Danke!
> Jana337, ich habe nicht verstanden was du über "zu + Infinitiv" gesagt hast... Mein Deutsch ist noch sehr schlecht und ich kann nicht viel verstehen...


Ich habe Lust, ins Kino zu gehen.
Sie sagt, dass sie Lust ins Kino zu gehen hat, ins Kino zu gehen.


> Ich finde gabrigabri Versuch besser als mein, es ist, oder?


Schon, aber auch ihm sind einige Fehlerchen unterlaufen.  Versuchst Du, sie zu finden?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob "Mädchen" das richtige Wort ist.
Allerdings hieße es dann: ich bin ein Mädchen, *das* jetzt ..., denn das grammatische Geschlecht ist sächlich. (Das war ein Fehler, den Ihr schon gefunden habt.)

Vielleicht ist etwas anderes besser:

eine junge Frau, die ...
eine Studentin, die ... (wenn es zutrifft, würde ich so eine Formulierung wählen.)

Was würdest Du als Alternative wählen?


----------



## Jana337

Little_Little said:


> Aber... Mädchen und e-mail sind Neutrum, oder?


Mädchen ja (Du hast es so behandelt, als wäre es feminin), E-Mail ist feminin.



Hutschi said:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob "Mädchen" das richtige Wort ist.
> Allerdings hieße es dann: ich bin ein Mädchen, *das* jetzt ..., denn das grammatische Geschlecht ist sächlich. (Das war ein Fehler, den Ihr schon gefunden habt.)
> 
> Vielleicht ist etwas anderes besser:
> 
> eine junge Frau, die ...
> eine Studentin, die ... (wenn es zutrifft, würde ich so eine Formulierung wählen.)


Du würdest wirklich "junge Frau" schreiben (falls sie keine Studentin ist?)? Ich weiß nicht... Ich finde Mädchen viel besser, insbesondere für das Alter. Wenn "Mädchen" démodé sein sollte, würde ich "ich bin eine Spanierin, die ..." schreiben und damit das Problem beseitigen.


----------



## Little_Little

Ich versuche es noch einmal! Danke!

"Hallo!
Ich bin eine Studentin, die jetzt in Stuttgart wohnt. Ich komme aus Barcelona und möchte 
mein Deutsch verbessern! Ich kann dir mit deinem Spanisch oder Katalanisch helfen! Wenn 
du Lust hast, mich zu treffen, schreib mir bitte eine E-mail!"


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich habe extra "bin ein Mädchen, die" geschrieben, weil ich dachte, dass man bei solchen Sachen, beides sagen kann (Das blonde Mädchen ist aus Stuttgart. Sie heißt Manola). Oder??

In Österreich sagt man (auch) das E-Mail.

"Wenn du Lust hast, mich zu treffen" ist besser, aber beim Schreiben (nicht nur) kann man die Sätze auch als chinesische Schachteln behandeln, oder? (Gibt's ein Wort dafür?)

Wenn du Lust, mich zu treffen, hast


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt auch von der Umgebung ab. Da wir hier Standardsprache zeigen (außer in Spezialfällen), würde ich "Mädchen" nicht verwenden.

Im heutigen allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird es nur noch für ein Kind verwendet. Als Bezeichnung für eine "junge Frau" oder für eine "Hausangestellte" ist es nicht mehr in allgemeinem Gebrauch. Manche empfinden es nach Angabe im Duden (Bd. 9, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 2007) sogar als diskriminierend. Das trifft (wegen der Selbstanwendung) hier nicht zu.

In Gruppensprachen kann es durchaus noch üblich sein. Auch seine Liebste, auch die Tochter oder Enkelin kann man unabhängig vom Alter als "sein Mädchen" bezeichnen, wenn es in der Familie üblich ist. 
Allgemein gebräuchlich ist es nicht mehr.

"Junge Frau" ist auch nicht besonders gut, da es keine wirkliche Kennzeichnung ist. 

Alternativen wären die Herkunftsbezeichnung, Berufsbezeichnung oder etwas Ähnliches.

Ich bin eine Spanierin ... (Das enthält aber keine Zusatzinformation zu "Barcelona". Deshalb würde ich die Berufsbezeichnung vorziehen, wenn möglich.)

Ich bin eine Lehrerin, eine Studentin ...,


----------



## Kajjo

Meines Erachtens kann man "Mädchen" standardsprachlich sehr gut verwenden. Die Bedeutung "junges Mädchen = junge Frau" ist außerordentlich verbreitet und idiomatisch. Ich kenne kaum eine junge Frau unter 30, die sich in passender Situation nicht gerne als _Mädchen _anreden ließe. Auch viel ältere Frauen werden von Ihren Partnern gerne noch so genannt -- zur beiderseitigen Freude. 

Frauen zwischen 16 und 25 werden in Norddeutschland auf jeden Fall als Mädchen bezeichnet -- alles andere ist höchstens politische Korrektheit, entspricht aber ganz gewiß nicht dem tatsächlichen Sprachgebrauch. Völlige Klarheit schafft der Zusatz "junges Mädchen", wodurch die Altersklasse eindeutig bestimmt wird (dagegen: kleines Mädchen = 3-12).

In diesem konkreten Kontext wurde ich aber tatsächlich eher "Ich bin eine [junge] Spanierin" schreiben, z.B.

_Ich bin eine junge Spanierin und studiere Biologie in Stuttgart. Ich würde gerne mein Deutsch verbessern und könnte Dir bei Spanisch oder Katalanisch helfen. Hast Du Lust, mich zu treffen? Dann schicke mir doch eine email an xxx.
_
Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> In diesem konkreten Kontext würde ich aber tatsächlich eher "Ich bin eine [junge] Spanierin" schreiben, z.B.
> 
> _Ich bin eine junge Spanierin und studiere Biologie in Stuttgart. Ich würde gerne mein Deutsch verbessern und könnte Dir bei Spanisch oder Katalanisch helfen. Hast Du Lust, mich zu treffen? Dann schicke mir doch eine email an little@test.de._
> 
> Kajjo


 
Das ist eine gute Möglichkeit. Die Überbestimmung durch "Barcelona" + "Spanierin" entfällt hierbei. 

Mögliche Varianten wären also:
_"Ich bin eine junge Spanierin ..."_
_"Ich bin eine Studentin aus Spanien ..."_
_"Ich bin eine Studentin aus Barcelona ..."_
"Mädchen" ohne Altersangabe (oder andere zusätzliche Angaben) ist im vorliegenden Kontext wenig aussagekräftig, auch wenn es regional in erweitertem Sinn verwendet wird. Ich hätte im Originaltext eine Schülerin vermutet.

PS: @ Kajjo: Würdest Du wirklich "email" schreiben? Ich würde "E-Mail" bevorzugen. 1. Es ist ein Substantiv, 2. es ist von "das Email", das ist eine Variante von "die Emaille", einfacher unterscheidbar.

Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Mädchen" ohne Altersangabe (oder andere zusätzliche Angaben) ist im vorliegenden Kontext wenig aussagekräftig, auch wenn es regional in erweitertem Sinn verwendet wird. Ich hätte im Originaltext eine Schülerin vermutet.


Ja, das hätte tatsächlich sein können. Über sich selbst sagt man Mädchen auch kaum als erwachsene Frau...

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Die Bedeutung "junges Mädchen = junge Frau" ist außerordentlich verbreitet und idiomatisch. Ich kenne kaum eine junge Frau unter 30, die sich in passender Situation nicht gerne als Mädchen anreden ließe. Auch viel ältere Frauen werden von Ihren Partnern gerne noch so genannt -- zur beiderseitigen Freude.
> 
> Frauen zwischen 16 und 25 werden in Norddeutschland auf jeden Fall als Mädchen bezeichnet -- alles andere ist höchstens politische Korrektheit, entspricht aber ganz gewiß nicht dem tatsächlichen Sprachgebrauch.


Das klingt geradezu absurd in meinen Ohren. Hier würde man das sicher nicht sagen. Ab 17/18 ist man ein junger Mann/eine junge Fraue und irgendwann bei 25 wird man zum Durchschnittsmann/zur Durchschnittsfrau.


----------



## iaf

Little_Little said:


> Ich versuche es noch einmal! Danke!
> 
> "Hallo!
> Ich bin eine Studentin, die jetzt in Stuttgart wohnt. Ich komme aus Barcelona und möchte
> mein Deutsch verbessern! Ich kann dir mit deinem Spanisch oder Katalanisch helfen! Wenn
> du Lust hast, mich zu treffen, schreib mir bitte eine E-mail!"



Ja, das ist perfekt!
Das kannst Du so in aller Ruhe verwenden. 
Übrigens, *"Studentin"* ist für mich die beste Wahl.


----------



## Little_Little

Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## elroy

Um Gabris Beitrag auch mal Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken... 


gabrigabri said:


> Ich habe extra "bin ein Mädchen, die" geschrieben, weil ich dachte, dass man bei solchen Sachen, beides sagen kann (Das blonde Mädchen ist aus Stuttgart. Sie heißt Manola). Oder??


 Die eingeklammerten Sätze sind in Ordnung, aber bei "ich bin ein Mädchen, die..." bin ich mir nicht sicher.  Könnten uns da die Muttersprachler weiterhelfen?  


> Wenn du Lust, mich zu treffen, hast


 Das klingt nun echt grausam.  Ich möchte behaupten, dass sich kaum ein Muttersprachler so ausdrücken würde.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:


> Um Gabris Beitrag auch mal Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken...
> Die eingeklammerten Sätze sind in Ordnung, aber bei "ich bin ein Mädchen, die..." bin ich mir nicht sicher.  Könnten uns da die Muttersprachler weiterhelfen?


Bin kein Muttersprachler, aber in Relativsätzen geht so was bestimmt nicht.





> Das klingt nun echt grausam.  Ich möchte behaupten, dass sich kaum ein Muttersprachler so ausdrücken würde.


Einverstanden.


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> Ich habe extra "bin ein Mädchen, die" geschrieben, weil ich dachte, dass man bei solchen Sachen, beides sagen kann (Das blonde Mädchen ist aus Stuttgart. Sie heißt Manola). Oder??


"Ein Mädchen, die" ist falsch und kann so nicht verwendet werden -- und kein Muttersprachler würde das machen!

Dein zweites Beispiel ist nicht völlig undenkbar, klingt aber umgangssprachlich. Muttersprachler verwenden solche Konstruktionen in der Tat gar nicht so selten.



> In Österreich sagt man (auch) das E-Mail.


Ja, aber auch wirklich nur da! Für Deutsche klingt das mehr als grauslich...

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Die grammatischen Elemente in unmittelbarer Umgebung von _Mädchen_ (also besonders Artikel, Demonstrativ- und Possessivpronomen, Relativpronomen) stehen immer im Neutrum. Die Wahl beim Personalpronomen ist freier und es besteht die Tendenz, hier - und zwar nicht nur in der Umgangssprache - eher fem. _sie_ zu verwenden, da ein Beharren auf _es_, besonders über längere Passagen hinweg, sehr gestelzt klingt. (Auch so ein kleine Fußnote zur immer wieder geäußerten Meinung, grammatikalisches und semantisches (natürliches?) Geschlecht seien vollkommen von einander unabhängige Kategorien.)


Seitenkommentar: 
Für mich klingt _die E-mail_ schrecklich - aber das ist nur ein persönliches Urteil von jemandem aus Österreich.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Die Wahl beim Personalpronomen ist freier und es besteht die Tendenz, hier - und zwar nicht nur in der Umgangssprache - eher fem. _sie_ zu verwenden, da ein Beharren auf _es_, besonders über längere Passagen hinweg, sehr gestelzt klingt.


_Es war einmal ein Mädchen, dass ... Und da seine Eltern sehr arm waren, ging es jeden Tag alleine...

_Gestelzt klingt hier gar nichts, egal wie lange man das durchhält. Es ist einfach nur so, daß in grammatisch unabhängigen Folgesätzen Personalpronomen nach dem Sexus und nicht Genus gewählt werden dürfen. Dies ist auch logisch, denn ein Personalpronomen bezieht sich ja auf Personen und nicht wie z.B. Relativpronomina auf vorangegangene grammatische Elemente.

Deine sogenannte Fußnote zu Genus und Sexus hält damit nicht stand. Genus und Sexus sind im Deutschen klar und unzweifelhaft getrennt und nur feministische Denkblockaden haben in der jüngeren sprachlichen Vergangenheit zu Diskussionen geführt. Nebenbei bemerkt gilt ohnehin: "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel."

Seltsamerweise hat kein Mann Probleme damit, als die Autorität, die Koryphäe oder die Kapazität auf seinem Gebiet bezeichnet zu werden, jeder männliche Politiker wäre gerne eine Leitfigur, ein Richter die oberste Instanz, ein überaus männlicher Fußballer möchte gar eine Legende werden. Würde ich nicht gerne die Vertretung eines bekannten Professors sein? Wäre ich arbeitslos, müßte ich vielleicht als eine Schreibkraft arbeiten. Wo in aller Welt ist das Problem? Warum wollen Frauen eher eine Blödfrau als ein Blödmann sein, hat eine eine Damenfußballmannschaft einen Libero oder eine Liberesse, würde sich eine sprachbegabte Frau wirklich von der Anzeige zur Suche eines Dolmetschers nicht angesprochen fühlen, sondern schafft das nur, wenn eine Dolmetscher/in gesucht wird?

Armes Deutsch!

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Für Sprachschüler: In "E-Mail" wird "Mail" nach den Regeln der Rechtschreibreform mit Großbuchstaben geschrieben.
Vor der Reform gab es mehrere Schreibvarianten.

Die Regel ist jetzt: Man schreibt das Substantiv bei Fremdwörtern auch in Komposita groß.


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das hätte tatsächlich sein können. Über sich selbst sagt man Mädchen auch kaum als erwachsene Frau...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Es gab doch mal den Schlager "Weil ich ein Mädchen bin", allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, wer und wie alt die Sängerin damals war.

Gruß, abl.


----------



## Acrolect

Lucilectric - sie wird wohl in ihren 20igern gewesen sein (ob's ein 'Schlager' war, das möchte ich bezweifeln - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Aber in einem etwas nüchterneren selbst-beschreibenden Text hätte sie wahrscheinlich diese Formulierung auch nicht gewählt.


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> _Es war einmal ein Mädchen, dass ... Und da seine Eltern sehr arm waren, ging es jeden Tag alleine..._
> 
> 
> Seltsamerweise hat kein Mann Probleme damit, als die Autorität, die Koryphäe oder die Kapazität auf seinem Gebiet bezeichnet zu werden, jeder männliche Politiker wäre gerne eine Leitfigur, ein Richter die oberste Instanz, ein überaus männlicher Fußballer möchte gar eine Legende werden. Würde ich nicht gerne die Vertretung eines bekannten Professors sein? Wäre ich arbeitslos, müßte ich vielleicht als eine Schreibkraft arbeiten. Wo in aller Welt ist das Problem? Warum wollen Frauen eher eine Blödfrau als ein Blödmann sein, hat eine eine Damenfußballmannschaft einen Libero oder eine Liberesse, würde sich eine sprachbegabte Frau wirklich von der Anzeige zur Suche eines Dolmetschers nicht angesprochen fühlen, sondern schafft das nur, wenn eine Dolmetscher/in gesucht wird?
> 
> Armes Deutsch!
> 
> Kajjo


 
_Ein Mädchen, *das*_ ( = welches [Relativpronomen]) und nicht *dass* (als Konjunktion). Sicherlich nur ein "typo".

_Autorität, Legende, Kraft, Figur, Vertretung usw. _sind normale Hauptwörter, die "zufällig" weiblich sind und sich oft noch nicht einmal auf Personen beziehen müssen. Wenn ich eine (emanzipierte) Frau wäre, würde ich mich auch nicht an "Dolmetscher" stören, sehr wohl aber an "Bürokaufmann" und ähnlichen Bezeichnungen. _Ich bin ein Industriekaufmann_ klingt schon eigenartig, wenn eine Frau das über sich sagt, aber viele, vor allem in der ehem. DDR ausgebildete Frauen bezeichnen sich noch immer so. Das klingt ja geradezu so, als wenn ein Pfleger im Krankenhaus sich "Schwester" nennen würde. _Schwestern und Schwesterinnen _als Krankenpfleger und Krankenschwestern...??

Bei einer Vereinsansprache habe ich (anderes Extrem) gehört und später nachgelesen:

_Liebe Bi-Ba-Butzemänner*Innen*_

_Political Correctness _treibt schon manchmal ihre Blüten.

Gruß, abl.


----------



## Suilan

> "Ein Mädchen, die" ist falsch und kann so nicht verwendet werden -- und kein Muttersprachler würde das machen!


 
Das stimmt. In einem Satz geht es nicht. Oder zumindest nichts mit dem Relativprononem. Aber in einem Roman könnte man z.B. schreiben.

Er sprach das Mädchen an.
...
Sie sagte ihm: "..."

Oder vielleicht sogar:

- Als er das Mädchen ansprach, antwortete sie...
- Als er das Mädchen fragte, was sie denn wolle...

Die Zuordnung _sie_ zu _Mädchen_ geht dann über Kontext / Pragmatik. Im Fall Relativpronomen geht das halt nicht, weil hier eine feste(re) grammatische Beziehung zwischen Relativpronomen und Antezedent besteht.



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Gestelzt klingt hier gar nichts, egal wie lange man das durchhält.


 
Doch, sehr. Dein Beispiel ist ein Märchen. Es klingt altertümlich. Wenn man einen modernen Roman schreibt, wird die "es" Variante ein Problem beim Schreiben. Man muss sich irgendwie drum drücken. Notfalls Mädchen ganz vermeiden, und Schülerin oder etwas ähnliches sagen.

Besonders wenn das Mädchen älter als 10, 12 Jahre ist, würden sich mir bei den Varianten mit _es_ die Nackenhaare aufstellen. Mit "ein Mädchen, das..." habe ich irgendwie weniger Probleme.



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> "Ich kenne kaum eine junge Frau unter 30, die sich in passender Situation nicht gerne als Mädchen anreden ließe."


 
Öhm. OK, ich bin über 34, aber ich hab mich spätestens mit 14 nicht mehr mit Mädchen ansprechen lassen. Mit 11 war ich noch sehr geschmeichelt, als ein hübscher junger Student auf einem Ball mit mir geflirtet hat: "Echte Düsseldorfer Mädchen, wo kommen die denn her?" Hm. Vielleicht macht es hier auch der Plural. Den war man von der Schule gewohnt. Mädchenumkleide. Mädchenklo. In der Klassen sind wir 12 Jungen und 7 Mädchen.
Aber auch in der Schule habe ich "Mädels" bevorzugt. Ist zwar auch neutrum, klingt aber erwachsener als Mädchen.

Wie sonst soll man jemanden mit Mädchen anreden? "Hey, Mädchen, komm mal rüber?" Grauslich. Im Plural würde Mädels auch als Anrede in meinen Ohren gut klingen, z.B. "Hey, Mädels, " oder: "Mädels, was sollen wir mit dem angebrochenen Abend machen?"


----------

